# Can someone identify this Gecko?



## Rudolph (Apr 1, 2013)

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/130324/575r1/792840_20.jpeg

as the title says, does anyone know what type of Gecko it is?

If you do, does anyone have any information on what is required to house one? e.g temperature, diet, substrate etc

thanks


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 1, 2013)

Where were they found?


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like there leaf tailed geckos


----------



## Reptiles101 (Apr 1, 2013)

They are Southern leaf tailed geckos (S_altaurius wyberba)  Where were they found?_


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

There is a guy WITH THE SAME picture on gumtree selling them!


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

http://m.gumtree.com.au/5-leaf-tailed-geckos-and-nice-set-up/v?adId=1016541950#Geckos


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2013)

They are Broad-tailed Rock Geckos _Phyllurus platurus_ AKA Southern or Sydney Leaf-tails.

I would put money on these guys being wild caught.

Its such a shame that this species is poached so often, please anyone who sees cheap ones for sale, particularly with regen tails please do not buy them.


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 1, 2013)

nickg said:


> There is a guy WITH THE SAME picture on gumtree selling them!


ive sern that add and was thinking about getting them then i thought nah i dont want any more lizards


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

To get them you would have to trade him an iPad xD
He is using fake grass as substrate...
Obviously does not know much about them


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 1, 2013)

nickg said:


> To get them you would have to trade him an iPad xD
> He is using fake grass as substrate...
> Obviously does not know much about them


Ahaha yeah but an iPad is like $500 - $800 so not worth it i reckon


----------



## Rudolph (Apr 1, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> They are Southern leaf tailed geckos (S_altaurius wyberba)  Where were they found?_



yeah as other ppl said i saw the picture on gumtree and was wondering on the specific species of gecko it was. 

thanks for the answers.


----------



## Rudolph (Apr 1, 2013)

are they endangered or something? yeah i was considering buying one but i wont now.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't think they are endangered but taking them out of the wild is against the laws and regulations


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 1, 2013)

southern leaf-tailed geckos


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Agreed, they are Broad-tailed Geckos (_Phyllurus platurus_), a rock-dwelling species found on Hawkesbury sandstone - roughly Newcastle to Wollongong and inland to the mountains. They are known to aggregate in some shelter sites and so can be mass collected when such a site is discovered. They are common over a substantial area and therefore are considered not under threat = of least concern.

You have two with regenerated tails and one (at the very bottom) looks like it recently lost its tail. Highly indicative of wild caught rather that captive bred. Captive bred seem to sell for around the $100+ when they are available.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 1, 2013)

> You have two with regenerated tails and one (at the very bottom) looks like it recently lost its tail. Highly indicative of wild caught rather that captive bred. Captive bred seem to sell for around the $100+ when they are available.
> 
> Blue



Yeah I can only make out one with an original tail.

I have been keeping this species for a few years now and I have managed to breed a nice colony of them, I am yet to loose even a single tail.


----------

